# Simplicity Conquest sleeve hitch



## mttichenor (9 mo ago)

I have a 2002 Conquest. Is there a sleeve hitch that fits this? If so, any details, comments or reviews are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
Here are a few ideas.


Conquest Prestiege Sleeve Hitch





https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/allis-chalmers/simplicity/garden-tractors/conquest-series/2691339-00-conquest-25-gross-hp-hydro-2wd-w-ps-and-52-fabricated-mower-deck/attachments/1696354-00-rear-attachment-kit-non-suspension/sleeve-hitch-1696354-00


----------

